# Wavy washer on BB30 crankset



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I was running a Sram Red GXP crankset on a pressfit 30 frameset using adapters. I just picked up a BB30 Red crankset and installed it today. I didn't use any spacers on the drive side (chainline is correct) and when I used the wavy washer on the non drive side and torqued the crank arm down, it bound up and barely spun. I removed the wavy washer and torqued the arm down again and everything is good (no play, crank spins freely). 

Is it unusual to not be able to use the wavy washer?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Sumpin doesn't sound right, like maybe the bearings aren't pressed all the way in??? There should be separate stepped washers on each side, the wave washer, and then the number of thin plastic washers needed to get the wavy washer close to flat. Were stepped washers used (small diameter contacts the inner race) and were they the correct ones?

Also, if you tightened the crank to the point the bearings were so tight it was difficult to turn, you likely damaged the bearings.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I thought that the new SRAM cranks have a preload adjuster ring. So if Thats there, you use that instead of the wavy washer.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I should point out that I'm not using a Sram PF30 bottom bracket, I'm using a Wheels Manufacturing BB. Not sure if that should matter (I do have an email in to Wheels Manufacturing to get their opinion). Bearings are pressed in all the way. Bearing shields on BB bearings are in place but no spacers or washers. 

Also, my crankset doesn't have the preload adjuster ring. 

Like I mentioned before, chainline is correct, no side to side play and crank spins free.

If there is no side play why would I need any spacers or the wavy washer? 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I received some info from Wheels Manufacturing. If I removed their bearing shields then I would need spacers and the wavy washer. Since I left the shields in place and there is no play and the crank spins freely, then I'm good to go. I don't see any reason to remove the shields just to be able to use spacers and the wavy washer.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Sounds good. As you said, if chainline, side to side play and free spin are all good, then thats it. Theres nothing else to a bb30 install.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> Sounds good. As you said, if chainline, side to side play and free spin are all good, then thats it. Theres nothing else to a bb30 install.


Yep. I think the the guy at Wheels Manufacturing said it best. "In a perfect world, the BB and cranks go in and away you go". Just so happens, that's how mine worked out.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

What purpose does the wavy washer serve? After installing new bearing kit, I flattened the wavy washer, using no spacers on the non-drive side when torquing to 40nm. The cranks spun freely and work fine. Just curious if any issues will arise if I removed the wavy washer. Is it merely a guide to determine spacer need or is there another function for its inclusion. Thanks.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The wavy washer or other similar adjustment is there to take up play in the crank spindle to prevent the crank spindle from sliding laterally in use. Without the wave washer and spacers, the crank should be able to slide left and right. It is designed this way to allow for tolerances and not preload the bearings. If there isn't play without the spacers and wave washer, the bearings may not be pressed in fully and properly seated against the stops.


----------

